# Silat and Islam



## lonecoyote (Apr 12, 2006)

I've read that Indonesia is the largest muslim country in the world. I've also read that some silat, though probably not any kind that we can study in the west, is restriced to muslims, I've heard of others that require one be muslim to go past a certain level. This question would probably be directed toward anyone who studied in indonesia. What is the connection between Islam and Silat? Do some in Indonesia believe one should be a muslim to study silat? Anyone feel that way in U.S, or U.K.? I am asking this in a very respectful manner and feel that anyone who shares on this topic should be especially thoughtful and respectful of a different culture and belief system.


----------



## Wes Tasker (Apr 12, 2006)

I've never studied in Indonesia, but I have a friend who travels there regularly to study Pentjak Silat Baringin Sakti under Guru Edward Lebe.  Guru Edward is Muslim, but doesn't require that of his students.  I think the question is not so much "what is the connection between Islam and Silat?" as much as the fact that Islam is the prevalant religion of the culture.  There are some Silat systems with teachers who are just as immersed in the Kejawan belief system rather than Islam - it just depends where you are rather than what art you are doing...  My Silat teacher (Bapak Willem de Thouars) also had a Muslim teacher who didn't require of him to convert to or adopt Islam.  After a while, the "spiritual" based higher teachings of any art tend to form a syncretic bond with the current religion of the culture.  My .02 worth anyway....

-wes tasker


----------



## elder999 (Apr 12, 2006)

Odds are good that when you think of "Islam," you aren't thinking of Islam as it has come to be practiced in Indonesia.Indonesian Islam gained its presence in slow and peaceful penetration over the centuries. In the process, it integrated with folkloric beliefs and local customs. Because of the less rigid structure of Indonesian traditional society (including the active role of women in public life), it is also more tolerant and inclusive. To the extent that there is radical Islamic activism of the Wahhabi variety in Indonesia, it has been concentrated in Aceh, which is fighting a separatist war. The radical Islam of Aceh has not quite proliferated to other parts of Indonesia. If anything, its austere Islam has remained localized, this despite its ongoing conflict with Jakarta.  I know this doesn't quite answer your question, but I also know that when I was there, the Muslims didn't care "who" I praid to or "how" I was praying when i went to pray with them....if there are any religiously exclusive Silat schools and teachers, I don't know of them....


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Apr 12, 2006)

lonecoyote said:
			
		

> I've read that Indonesia is the largest muslim country in the world. I've also read that some silat, though probably not any kind that we can study in the west, is restriced to muslims, I've heard of others that require one be muslim to go past a certain level. This question would probably be directed toward anyone who studied in indonesia. What is the connection between Islam and Silat? Do some in Indonesia believe one should be a muslim to study silat? Anyone feel that way in U.S, or U.K.? I am asking this in a very respectful manner and feel that anyone who shares on this topic should be especially thoughtful and respectful of a different culture and belief system.


 
I am an Indonesian muslim. In Indonesia, lots silat styles relies on auto-hypnosis to make the techniques works, in form of Muslim prayers. So, these auto-hypnosis styles of silat does not and can not accept non-Muslims, because, obviously, Muslim prayers will have no effect to non-Muslims.

But, as elder999 has said, Indonesia has high culture long before Islam came, and many Silat styles in Indonesia are based not on islamic auto hypnosys but on chinese Kuntao. As such, those Kuntao based silat does not require conversion to Islam.

Some of the Islam-based styles are Al-Hikmah, Pagar Nusa, Tapak Suci Muhammadiyyah and Thifan Pokhan.

Some of the more inclusive styles are Merpati Putih, Silat Nusantara and most of the Kuntao styles including Pencak Silat Paseban and Kuntao Macan.


----------



## thor6 (Apr 13, 2006)

My silat teacher is a Muslim, but I am not. Actually, I am very much a Christian.I have teaching credentials in silat.My teacher is from Malaysia.There is nothing that says you have to be a muslim to practice, learn, or teach silat.There might be a few groups that prefer you to be a muslim, but not many.Thats just their own preference, but not the rule.Actually, it is said that if you look in silat history, the first silat teacher was not only a women, but she was most likely Hindu.This is what alot of the malaysian silat schools teach anyway, and a silat teacher from Indonesia told me the same thing.

  There is a certain group of people out there, and they do have a site on the net, that claim that silat was invented by muslims, for muslims.This shows you where their head is at, up their ***.These same people claim Malaysia is a muslim country, and it is not!Silat is for everyone.Beware, there is some silat people who are vey much into what is called silat magic.My own teacher said to stay away from those types. They are on the dark side, and their magic is black magic.

  If you like silat then try it.Its for everyone.

Thor


----------



## idonnou (Jul 8, 2006)

no relation what so ever... just like most of what u fellas said


----------

